# Shadow's Symphony - 'Threshold of Forgotten Souls'



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Stylistically similar to Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana, Shadow's Symphony has a new album coming out shortly. Here is a medley of the songs:


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Love it! Thank you for posting. Any info on when this will be released or where to buy it from? I will get one for sure.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> Love it! Thank you for posting. Any info on when this will be released or where to buy it from? I will get one for sure.


I agree! Definitely keep us apprised of where and when this becomes available.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You are very welcome. Glad that you are both liking them, too.

The new album is supposed to be out April 13. I ordered the first through the group's Facebook page, since I like to have physical copies. If you'd prefer solely digital, iTunes is supposed to have them, as well


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome!!!!! Listened to the link. Will be a great addition and background music to have playing all day at the campground halloween event in September!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

grimreaper1962 said:


> Will be a great addition and background music to have playing all day at the campground halloween event in September!!


Sounds like fun I'm sure that the music will work perfectly for that


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

These guys are great! I'll have to see if we can work something out with them for the podcast the next time we do a "spooky ambiance" episode.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I just ordered the first cd as well. You can never have too much Halloween Music.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Atomic Mystery Monster said:


> These guys are great! I'll have to see if we can work something out with them for the podcast the next time we do a "spooky ambiance" episode.


Sounds like that could be a cool podcast, AMM



kprimm said:


> You can never have too much Halloween Music.


You got that right, kprimm


Here is a link to the new album, which was released today: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shadows-Sym...270956011690?pt=Music_CDs&hash=item3f163ca0aa. It costs $10, with free shipping


----------

